# HOW TO CALIBRATE TRIM GAUGE ON 99 OPTIMAX?



## cribbs55 (Oct 31, 2007)

CAN ANYBODY TELL ME HOW TO CALIBRATE A NEW TRIM GUAGE ON A 99 225 MERCURY OPTIMAX?


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Raise your motor full up. Your trim sender is on the port side, top, of the transom bracket and is held in place by two screws. Carefully loosen these screws and rotate sender. If your gauge isn't reading down enough then rotate sender CW.


----------



## cribbs55 (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks for the advice and I will let you know if my monkey mechanic skills can succesfully accomplish this task.


----------

